# Paint Correction/Scratch Repair Dublin



## GALLA_4 (Mar 16, 2017)

Guys,
Just wondering if perhaps I can get some recommendations/testimonials for the above subject in Dublin area. Google search is giving a whole raft of stuff.#bamboozled

Apologies if this is glaringly obvious but I just joined the forum and finding my way around.

Owen


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Are you looking for a pro detailer to correct your paint or detailing shop for DIY?

BTW Welcome Owen !


----------



## GALLA_4 (Mar 16, 2017)

Pro detailer. 

Thanks for the welcome. I think I am going to be able to seriously feed my OCD with this forum!


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

yeh! good luck with the disposable income!


----------



## GALLA_4 (Mar 16, 2017)

Anyone?


----------

